# Surefire Copper Bezel



## Mike 44 (Jan 26, 2018)

Does anyone make copper Bezels for Surefires? Wanting a matching bezel for my copper RPM tail.


----------



## DrafterDan (Feb 6, 2018)

not that I know of. You are talking about the ring that holds the lens into the head, correct?

What color is the body tube? How about the Cryos Illumination ventilated head and a black bezel ring?


----------



## archimedes (Feb 6, 2018)

Might want to specify which model of SureFire


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 6, 2018)

I´m not sure whether or not RMP made a copper Tailcap for the C/P/Z Series so I assume the OP is looking for a E-Series light (since RPM made both copper and brass tailcaps apart from Ti and HA). I would´nt no any copper bezels but at least you could get a brass one here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...amp-A2-L1-tailstands-KT-heads-Retaining-rings

Eric


----------



## Mike 44 (Feb 6, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Might want to specify which model of SureFire



Any E series


----------



## Mike 44 (Feb 6, 2018)

Eric242 said:


> I´m not sure whether or not RMP made a copper Tailcap for the C/P/Z Series so I assume the OP is looking for a E-Series light (since RPM made both copper and brass tailcaps apart from Ti and HA). I would´nt no any copper bezels but at least you could get a brass one here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...amp-A2-L1-tailstands-KT-heads-Retaining-rings
> 
> Eric



Eric, I have the copper RPM tail but would love to have a matching bezel. You are correct its for an E series.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 6, 2018)

Since most copper is relatively soft, bezels in this metal are less common.

Not sure if any of the machinists who have made these in steel / Ti / brass / etc would find enough interest to make up a few of these in Cu ?

My understanding is that it is also not especially fun to work with, as I have read that it acts kind of "sticky" when turning these parts


----------



## Mike 44 (Feb 6, 2018)

It would be great if RPM would make a bezel to match there tails.


----------



## DrafterDan (Feb 9, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Since most copper is relatively soft, bezels in this metal are less common.
> My understanding is that it is also not especially fun to work with, as I have read that it acts kind of "sticky" when turning these parts



This is true. Pure copper, C100, wants to 'smear' instead of cut. It's grabby too, so it will drag your cutting bits in too deep if you are not careful. I'm not familiar enough with the copper alloys, but I know there are some that look just like pure copper but have a much denser matrix. I've made some pills out of C100, it is not enjoyable to work with.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 9, 2018)

Others have mentioned BeCu is more machineable, but may have toxicity concerns ?


----------



## LED_astray (Feb 10, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Others have mentioned BeCu is more machineable, but may have toxicity concerns ?



Not may have: Chronic beryllium disease (CBD). Just don't breath it, even by kicking up dust left in your shop.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm a bit surprised that we have seen several high-end flashlights in that material ....


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 10, 2018)

for BeCu, as long as proper precautions are taken when machining, it's okay. machine wet and make big chips.


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 10, 2018)

just finished the mule head a couple days ago....


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 10, 2018)

Mike 44 said:


> It would be great if RPM would make a bezel to match there tails.



I believe that is in the plans, but there was never any dates given....


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 10, 2018)

DrafterDan said:


> This is true. Pure copper, C100, wants to 'smear' instead of cut. It's grabby too, so it will drag your cutting bits in too deep if you are not careful. I'm not familiar enough with the copper alloys, but I know there are some that look just like pure copper but have a much denser matrix. I've made some pills out of C100, it is not enjoyable to work with.



yes. most folks making lights and engines are using C145 TeCu. it's better machining, but still can be grabby. I broke off 2 boring bars making a monster quad pill for a Mac.

The mule head I posted above is made with C101, and took a while to get a decent cut on it. need extremely sharp tooling with the right relief and angle to prevent the smearing...


----------



## archimedes (Feb 10, 2018)

mcbrat said:


> just finished the mule head a couple days ago....



That looks sharp


----------



## hideOl (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi AllI have a C60 with the original "C" style logo and round hour makers and love it but the black painted bezel has seen better days. Id really like to replace it with a black ceramic version seen on the later models of the C60s.Does anyone know if this is technically possible and if CW would do this ?


----------



## archimedes (Apr 9, 2018)

Are you talking about a watch ?


----------



## DrafterDan (Apr 10, 2018)

Right? I think that's a Christopher Ward Trident model (not the Hanko one)


----------



## easilyled (Apr 13, 2018)

mcbrat said:


> for BeCu, as long as proper precautions are taken when machining, it's okay. machine wet and make big chips.



For your personal safety, I wouldn't touch BeCu with a bargepole if I was a machinist. Even with precautions the microscopic dust can result in chronic incurable lung disease for quite a high percentage of people who are more susceptible and there isn't any way of telling who will succumb. Its gambling with your health.


----------

